

Ask HN: How does this unicode url works? - fffrad

[Warning those are spam links]<p>I&#x27;ve been receiving spam urls for a while but this one grabbed my attention:<p>&gt; непереводимая.рф<p>When I access it, it redirects to xn--80adgcaax6acohn6r.xn--p1ai<p>is xn--p1ai a valid TLD?<p>How come the browser accepts it as a url in the first place?
======
sjs382
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode)

------
r721
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.%D1%80%D1%84](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.%D1%80%D1%84)

------
mc_hammer
chinese url maybe -- those things are weird

~~~
hawe
.рф is the Russian Federation

